# What would you do?



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

So this is my first full year hunting my own property. On Friday afternoon I noticed a guy hunting the property right next door and right on the property line, no biggie. At around 4 he shot and 10 minutes later I notice him and another fella standing looking at something on the ground on my property. I don't really have a problem with this as I would hope they would allow me to track a deer onto their property. I also made sure they knew I was there however and was a little surprised they didn't come say hi at least.

Anyhow, I shot a deer on Saturday and didn't go out Sunday except to walk around at noon and see if I could see the trails the deer use better in the snow. No one was out hunting that I could see. Well, I went to the spot where they were standing and there is a big doe laying there dead missing her tail. There are footprints all around so I know they knew where it was.

This pissed me off. I really hope these guys aren't just out shooting deer for hair for flies...

So the question is do I go and tell them I found a dead deer near where they were hunting and play dumb? Do I call the warden since they didn't tag it? Do I just go talk to them and ask permission to track onto their property and tell them I am good with them doing the same? Do I do nothing? Never talked to them before, they live about 1 mile away which is why I haven't ever talked to them. I'm all set with permission to hunt on the other side.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I would say something and just play dumb, cause that is ridicules to say the least.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I wouldnt play dumb. I would take my big sack over there and get in someones face about it. This kind of stuff keeps coming up and I am getting fed up with some and I hate to say it but MOST dumb ass hunters doing stupid sh.. like this. I have had to kick 7 different people off of the property I hunt this year during gun season a problem I never had before. The whole thing is getting insane!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just another reason why it is getting harder to get permission to hunt on private property. Found a small buck on my property a couple years ago that had been shot and the head removed.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

If you actually saw them shoot it, then load it up and take it to there place and let them know they for got something ! And yes I would cal the GW on this one.If it was for flies"fishing" you can buy that stuff at Netcraft in or by Toledo ! sorry bout your situation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ramfan makes a good point, maybe they found it and were just looking at it.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

1-800-poacher. Do the right thing.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go talk to them, but I wouldn't accuse them of anything. You don't have any proof of anything, so there's no reason to call the GW. You may by able to secure permission to track a deer on their property if you shoot one on your property and it runs over to theirs. It may be that the doe had been dead for a while and they didn't think the meat was good anymore. As for the tail, could it have been shot off?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Call the warden. Might take him a few days but it will be worth it. If you really think these guys shot the deer and they are locals...he will go have a talk with them.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Without knowing the character of these hunters it's hard to pass judgement. I've always been the type to try and work it out with those involved first. If that does not work then there is the law and judge to decide. I would only get the DOW involved if I knew that they did it..shot it and left it lay.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Onion said:


> So this is my first full year hunting my own property. On Friday afternoon I noticed a guy hunting the property right next door and right on the property line, no biggie. At around 4 he shot and 10 minutes later I notice him and another fella standing looking at something on the ground on my property. I don't really have a problem with this as I would hope they would allow me to track a deer onto their property. I also made sure they knew I was there however and was a little surprised they didn't come say hi at least.
> 
> Anyhow, I shot a deer on Saturday and didn't go out Sunday except to walk around at noon and see if I could see the trails the deer use better in the snow. No one was out hunting that I could see. Well, I went to the spot where they were standing and there is a big doe laying there dead missing her tail. There are footprints all around so I know they knew where it was.
> 
> ...


 Onion did say he heard him shoot and then saw them looking. 

id for sure go knock on his door and discuss it. maybe tell him remove the carcass and youll forget it. he is your neighbor and i dont think making your neighbor an enemy over a deer is worth it. i agree with snook, try to work it out before getting the law involved. its a crappy thing he did(if he did it, maybe he did just find it), but is it worth the badblood??


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Anonymous report = no bad blood


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

go and talk to the owner let him know that you are his neibor and about the situation try to work things out with him just in case you have to track one over there and vice versa maby theres more to the storie but find out the facts first before you call the ODNR to let them sort it out


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Call the warden. Might take him a few days but it will be worth it. If you really think these guys shot the deer and they are locals...he will go have a talk with them.


+1 The Wardens know how to confront them.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> +1 The Wardens know how to confront them.


I agree. These guys are trained to deal with the situation appropriately. If there's something to pursue, they'll take care of it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's way too late now. The warden can't prove anything. Sounds like no one can.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to meet your neighbors and get to know them. That will make it way easier in the future to resolve any issues. Communication is key. Otherwise you are just speculating. I wouldn't call a game warden unless you are 100% sure about what happened.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Go talk let them know you found a deer in the area that you seen them at. but don't accuse them but let it be known u run a tight ship and illegal behavior is not going to be tolerated. They may have shot a deer and in the process of retrieving it found this one. But letting them know that you don't put up with poaching that you are against that kind of behavior. Lie and say that the warden is an old friend of yours. That always helps. even thou I really was until he moved to a different county http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wardens have a way of getting dumb people to admit to things they've done 

I would bypass any communication with the neigbor in question. The deer is already dead. The warden will talk to them and at the very least make them aware that they're being watched. Don't put yourself in the mix.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

By calling the warden, he's in the mix. It won't be hard for them to figure out who called. No sense in creating bad relations on a hunch. It's over now. Keep an eye on things and call immediately if you find something else.


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

my dad and i had something very similar happen on saturday of gun. while me and my dad were gutting out my buck, we heard a shot that was very close...even though there wasn't supposed to be anyone else there.turns out someone shot a big doe, double lung and left her lay.she didn't run 20 yards from where she was hit.the guys footprints followed the completely obvious blood trail about halfway to her, and turned around and left.stuff like that reeeeeeally pisses me off!!


----------

